# Willowing - an awesome addition to fibre processing!



## fibrefarmer (Apr 24, 2018)

This is fantastic for production spinning. It's fast and fun. One can spin right from the results or use it as a substitution for picking to get the fibre ready for carding. 

I don't know why I waited so long to try this or why it's not a regular part of fibre processing instructions.


----------



## wdcutrsdaughter (Dec 9, 2012)

Children would love to help with willowing!


----------



## Forcast (Apr 15, 2014)

35 or more years ago a company would send you bags full to clean and send back dont remembered what they paid


----------



## altair (Jul 23, 2011)

I never had heard or knew about this-- how neat!


----------



## fibrefarmer (Apr 24, 2018)

wdcutrsdaughter said:


> Children would love to help with willowing!


That's a great idea for next time I'm looking after my friend's kids. Do you think siblings would be safe to trust with sticks?


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

fibrefarmer said:


> That's a great idea for next time I'm looking after my friend's kids. Do you think siblings would be safe to trust with sticks?


I suppose it depends on the siblings. If one of them wants to be an only child (eventually), you may have your hands full.


----------



## wdcutrsdaughter (Dec 9, 2012)

fibrefarmer said:


> That's a great idea for next time I'm looking after my friend's kids. Do you think siblings would be safe to trust with sticks?


I've worked with children for longer than I'd like to admit I am old enough to have worked with them. This would be my advice. 

If they are highly energetic children who can't follow directions easily, it might not be a good idea at all. I have met children who just couldn't even handle this type of activity, but they are not common. You would know if they were these type of children. There is no hiding it. Toddlers probably won't be good. They usually have their own ideas about exploring the world. 

If they don't seem like they are "crazy" kids, I would explain to them the expectation for the activity and what is okay and not okay with the sticks. Tell them if they hit each other, it's over. My guess is they will like wacking the wool so much they won't think to wack each other.

You could have them do it one at a time, so that there is no room for a battle back and forth. 

I want to come help to! Surely you aren't in Maine, no way I'd be that lucky.


----------



## fibrefarmer (Apr 24, 2018)

Sadly not in Maine. Not even in the US.
But I hear it is beautiful this time of year.

The older kid is awesome at listening to me. He likes it when I explain why and how, then he remembers the information better than I do - which means I have to be careful what I say. But I am never sure the younger one can hear anything said by anyone under 10 years old. Not parents, not other adults. Very quiet and in their own world.


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

We have two grandkids that I can trust with most anything! It really depends on the child what they can be trusted with. My one grandson is 5 years old, smart as a whip! He is trusted with pocket knives, hammers, a small motorcycle they supervise him with and all kinds of tools. He enjoys removing deck nails here as we are finishing up our deck slowly. His sister is 8 but she is not interested in any tools and enjoys other things at our place but can be trusted around anything. Our 3rd grandchild is 13 and yes, he can be trusted but is mischievous so we watch him.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

What a wonderful method! I think I'll try this in the summer. Always looking for new fiber techniques!


----------

